# Fisher Speedcast



## lopee (Nov 18, 2006)

I own an 8 foot Fisher Speedcast, snow plow blade, with no model number indicated. The best I can find is a serial number- 215773. I have searched the Fisher site, and not found instructions/or mounting kit. I'd like to find information on how to (if possible) mount to 1990, Ford F-250. Any help would be great appreciated. I do have some photos if that would be helpful, I know a lot about vehicles, but am stumped on this.

Thanks,

lopee


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

The speedcast is the old non MM systems- you need to find someone who carries the old Fisher mounts and let them know what truck you have- they usually can lookup the mounting kit. a Fisher dealer may be able to look up the kit number for the mounting brackets, but they won;t have them anymore.


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

As far as I know all the 8' speedcast style plows were the same. Call a fisher dealer and they should be able to tell you most of the correct part numbers. 3 or 4 years ago I was looking for push plates for an older GMC and they were still avaliable, but quite expensive.


----------



## jacpath (Dec 27, 2008)

*Plow hanger/head for F250*

I live in the mid Hudson River valley in NY state and have a plow hanger for a speedcast plow. Works quite well. Pickup has basically rusted away under it and the front differential gave out so I have bought a newer outfit and want to sell the plow [7.5' speed cast in very good shape] and the hanger has lights and all controls. However, the hydraulic pump is shot.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

fyi 8ft and up takes hd mount not ld 7ft6" and down .


----------



## jacpath (Dec 27, 2008)

*What??*

Sorry, but I can't decipher your response. Please be a bit more explicit. I don't know what hd means. And I have used both my 8' and 7.5' plow on both trucks successfully.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

http://www.fisherplows.com/pdf/6219_100191.pdf

this is what all the pieces look like.


----------



## jacpath (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks. Very helpful.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

HD Heavy Duty model, LD light duty model.


----------

